# Rovazzi chiede 400.000 euro per The Voice Senior, no della Rai



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2020)

Sta facendo parlare il retroscena di Dagospia, secondo cui *Fabio Rovazzi*, ricevuto l'interesse da parte della Rai per *The Voice Senior*, che andrà in onda su Rai 1 a novembre 2020, avrebbe chiesto una *cifra shock di 400.000 euro*.

Una richiesta troppo alta per la Rai che voleva dargliene 200.000. Perciò, l'azienda di Viale Mazzini ha preferito rinunciare alla star musicale nata sul web.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sta facendo parlare il retroscena di Dagospia, secondo cui *Fabio Rovazzi*, ricevuto l'interesse da parte della Rai per *The Voice Senior*, che andrà in onda su Rai 1 a novembre 2020, avrebbe chiesto una *cifra shock di 400.000 euro*.
> 
> Una richiesta troppo alta per la Rai che voleva dargliene 200.000. Perciò, l'azienda di Viale Mazzini ha preferito rinunciare alla star musicale nata sul web.


Ricordiamo che questo è un prodotto di Fedez e quell'altro accatone di J Ax... Stessa presopopea, facesse almeno "musica" decente.


----------



## chicagousait (20 Ottobre 2020)

Ma anche 200 mila, sarebbero eccessivi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sta facendo parlare il retroscena di Dagospia, secondo cui *Fabio Rovazzi*, ricevuto l'interesse da parte della Rai per *The Voice Senior*, che andrà in onda su Rai 1 a novembre 2020, avrebbe chiesto una *cifra shock di 400.000 euro*.
> 
> Una richiesta troppo alta per la Rai che voleva dargliene 200.000. Perciò, l'azienda di Viale Mazzini ha preferito rinunciare alla star musicale nata sul web.


Spazzatura musicale. Come è spazzatura Fedez che sta facendo rivoltare nella tomba Robert Miles.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sta facendo parlare il retroscena di Dagospia, secondo cui *Fabio Rovazzi*, ricevuto l'interesse da parte della Rai per *The Voice Senior*, che andrà in onda su Rai 1 a novembre 2020, avrebbe chiesto una *cifra shock di 400.000 euro*.
> 
> Una richiesta troppo alta per la Rai che voleva dargliene 200.000. Perciò, l'azienda di Viale Mazzini ha preferito rinunciare alla star musicale nata sul web.



Ma questo idiota come fa ad essere così ammanicato? Nottate passate con Will Smith, personaggio di CoD. Mah. Robe da pazzi.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma questo idiota come fa ad essere così ammanicato? Nottate passate con Will Smith, personaggio di CoD. Mah. Robe da pazzi.


Ma appunto, fosse bello e palestrato potrei pure capire. È pure brutto...


----------



## sacchino (20 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sta facendo parlare il retroscena di Dagospia, secondo cui *Fabio Rovazzi*, ricevuto l'interesse da parte della Rai per *The Voice Senior*, che andrà in onda su Rai 1 a novembre 2020, avrebbe chiesto una *cifra shock di 400.000 euro*.
> 
> Una richiesta troppo alta per la Rai che voleva dargliene 200.000. Perciò, l'azienda di Viale Mazzini ha preferito rinunciare alla star musicale nata sul web.



Rovazzi è un ragazzo intelligente ed è tutto meno che musicista, il prezzo lo fa il mercato e lo stipendio lo si da in base a quanto rende altrimenti consegni gli spettatori a Mediaset.


----------



## Stex (20 Ottobre 2020)

chi?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Ottobre 2020)

Ma anche 100k sarebbero troppi per questo qui, che non so quale talento abbia,voi lo sapete? Comunque i compensi che da la RAI ai vari presentatori, ospiti,sono un qualcosa di abominevole, potrebbero spendere quei soldi nella costruzione di strutture per ospitare malati.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma questo idiota come fa ad essere così ammanicato? Nottate passate con Will Smith, personaggio di CoD. Mah. Robe da pazzi.



Fosse solo Will Smith, questo ha pure ospitato sul canale star di Hollywood. Incredibile cosa possa fare un agente dello spettacolo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sta facendo parlare il retroscena di Dagospia, secondo cui *Fabio Rovazzi*, ricevuto l'interesse da parte della Rai per *The Voice Senior*, che andrà in onda su Rai 1 a novembre 2020, avrebbe chiesto una *cifra shock di 400.000 euro*.
> 
> Una richiesta troppo alta per la Rai che voleva dargliene 200.000. Perciò, l'azienda di Viale Mazzini ha preferito rinunciare alla star musicale nata sul web.



Fa bene a chiederli, bisogna vedere se poi li prende. Anche a noi chiedono cifre spropositate per i concerti ma poi rimangono con 2 date in un anno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sta facendo parlare il retroscena di Dagospia, secondo cui *Fabio Rovazzi*, ricevuto l'interesse da parte della Rai per *The Voice Senior*, che andrà in onda su Rai 1 a novembre 2020, avrebbe chiesto una *cifra shock di 400.000 euro*.
> 
> Una richiesta troppo alta per la Rai che voleva dargliene 200.000. Perciò, l'azienda di Viale Mazzini ha preferito rinunciare alla star musicale nata sul web.



vabbé dai star musicale non si può leggere..questo è un fenomeno da baraccone del web, la musica non centra nulla, lui fa m€rd4 audio


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> vabbé dai star musicale non si può leggere..questo è un fenomeno da baraccone del web, la musica non centra nulla, lui fa m€rd4 audio



Permettimi di correggerti, lui non fa musica fa prodotti commerciali. Con la musica non c'entra nulla, il suo brano dura 3 mesi fa gli fracelli e poi non lo senti più da nessuna parte. 

E' per quello che oramai l'industria musicale fa acqua da tutte le parti e ci chiedono la M al posto che la roba buona.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sta facendo parlare il retroscena di Dagospia, secondo cui *Fabio Rovazzi*, ricevuto l'interesse da parte della Rai per *The Voice Senior*, che andrà in onda su Rai 1 a novembre 2020, avrebbe chiesto una *cifra shock di 400.000 euro*.
> 
> Una richiesta troppo alta per la Rai che voleva dargliene 200.000. Perciò, l'azienda di Viale Mazzini ha preferito rinunciare alla star musicale nata sul web.



Li avrebbe affossati a livello di ascolti. Mi piacerebbe capire le qualità di questo nicola savino dei poveri dato che tra pubblicità e programmi televisivi me lo trovo sempre tra le palle


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Ottobre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Permettimi di correggerti, lui non fa musica fa prodotti commerciali. Con la musica non c'entra nulla, il suo brano dura 3 mesi fa gli fracelli e poi non lo senti più da nessuna parte.
> 
> E' per quello che oramai l'industria musicale fa acqua da tutte le parti e ci chiedono la M al posto che la roba buona.



Infatti Lollo io concordo e contesto che si possa chiamare sto pagliaccio musicista..è più vicino a fiorello per me..


----------

